# Press Release: Dish Network Launches Remote Access



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

If you login to your Dish Online account and scroll to the bottom, you will see that networked E* dvrs can now be accessed online via computer or iphone.


----------



## mfabel (Jan 3, 2008)

I just checked and sure enough it looks like it is working. Very cool.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

OK, cool. Now someone needs to develop an iPhone and Windows Mobile app. I saw the DirecTV one on an iPhone and it was very neat.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Now the questions can start...
If your rx is off, will remote access still work? i.e. Will online access 'wake it up'?
Will we ever be able to transfer programs from one DVR to another?
Will we be able to access an external HD?


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

mfabel said:


> I think you meant to say the networked E* dvrs *can* be accessed online. I just checked and sure enough it looks like it is working. Very cool.


yeah I meant now instead of not. I fixed it.


----------



## Lostinspace (Oct 25, 2007)

dmspen said:


> Now the questions can start...
> If your rx is off, will remote access still work? i.e. Will online access 'wake it up'?
> Will we ever be able to transfer programs from one DVR to another?
> Will we be able to access an external HD?


I've been using the beta version of this for a couple of months, so here are some answers based on my experiences:

Yes, remote access works even if the receiver is in standby (it's never actually "off" unless the plug is pulled.

You can not currently transfer programs between DVR's.

You can not currently access an external HD.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

*DISH NETWORK® REMOTE ACCESS SERVICE GIVES CUSTOMERS POWER TO MANAGE THEIR DVRS FROM ANYWHERE IN THE WORLD​*
*Includes all the features of a DVR remote control and comprehensive search functionality​**ENGLEWOOD, Colo., May 8, 200*9 - DISH Network® (NASDAQ: DISH), today launched its DISH Remote Access service to customers across the country. Free to DISH Network customers with a broadband-connected ViP® Series DVR, DISH Remote Access gives customers total access to all the features of their DVR from any internet connected device, allowing them to manage their programming from anywhere in the world.

DISH Remote Access includes a comprehensive search functionality, which looks for desired content throughout a nine-day programming guide. It uses keywords and filters set by the user, such as genre, channel, sports, content rating and language, and more. Upon finding the programming event they want to record, customers simply click the record button next to the event description, selecting to either record the one event, all events or only new events.

"DISH Remote Access provides the most robust online DVR interface available," said Ira Bahr, Chief Marketing Officer for DISH Network. "No other service compares to the level of DVR control that DISH Remote Access offers. Not only can customers remotely set recordings, but they can also see and manage their DVRs in real time, as if they were at home."

In addition, DISH Network customers who lease or purchase the ViP® 922 HD DVR - available later this year - will have all the great benefits of the DISH Remote Access service plus the ability to view both their live and recorded DVR content via integrated Slingbox™ technology. The same integration is also available to customers who have a Slingbox connected to a DISH Network ViP® Series DVR.

DISH Network receivers eligible for the DISH Remote Access are: the ViP® 922 (when available), ViP® 722k, ViP® 722, ViP® 622 and ViP® 612 HD DVRs. To set up DISH Remote Access and learn more about the service, customers can visit www.dishnetwork.com/dishremoteaccess.
###​*About DISH Network Corporation 
*DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) provides approximately 13.678 million satellite TV customers as of Dec. 31, 2008 with the highest quality programming and technology at the best value, including the lowest all-digital price nationwide. Customers have access to hundreds of video and audio channels, the most international channels in the U.S., state-of-the-art interactive TV applications, and award-winning HD and DVR technology including 1080p Video on Demand and the DuoDVRTM ViP® 722 DVR, a CNET and PC Magazine "Editors' Choice." DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 250 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Been using for a while now, but glad to read it's official.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I went into my old SlingGuide using a bookmark (Firefox's "favorites" for IE users who've never used Firefox) and it took me directly into a page that looked similar to SlingGuide but has a title "Dish Remote Access".

If you go to the link in the news release you can start there and you can also by Sling hardware products directly.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Ya, I have a feeling that most of us here have been using it for a while, but since it's now out of beta figured it was worth posting. =)


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

dmspen said:


> OK, cool. Now someone needs to develop an iPhone and Windows Mobile app. I saw the DirecTV one on an iPhone and it was very neat.


Remote Access works great on the iPhone. They have it optimized for Safari on the iPhone. You can even toggle to remote mode and remotely control your DVR from the iPhone.

I have scheduled many shows from my iPhone without a hitch.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Kind of funny they would go live with it when I have been having so many problems and no response when I send them feedback...


----------



## HarveyLA (Jun 8, 2006)

I can now search "later" for all movies in HD on all of my premium channels. The Beta skipped a lot of them.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

CoolGui said:


> Kind of funny they would go live with it when I have been having so many problems and no response when I send them feedback...


I've left many, many suggestions and bug reports and have never received any kind of response, I think that's just their SOP.


----------



## bobr (Mar 23, 2002)

I've been using it for a few months and have had no issues.
All recordings I set through slinguide were recorde.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I haven't had any problems with the online version. But I can't wait until people start reporting how CSR's explain this feature.


----------



## mfabel (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone know if you can make it work with a BlackBerry? I tried going to the Dish Network website and then clicking on the Remote Access link, but I can't find a link that works. When I try to log in to My Account, i get a black screen that just says "[Flash: loader]".


----------



## mfabel (Jan 3, 2008)

I also tried going straight to http://dish1.sling.com//index.php, but I get this error: HTTP Error 502: Bad Gateway.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

mfabel said:


> Anyone know if you can make it work with a BlackBerry? I tried going to the Dish Network website and then clicking on the Remote Access link, but I can't find a link that works. When I try to log in to My Account, i get a black screen that just says "[Flash: loader]".


Go download Adobe Player 9.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Well it wasn't just that I didn't receive any response from them, but the issues still remain:

- My HD locals haven't shown up 100%. For a long time the only one that showed up was the local PBS and that is OTA. The HD SAT locals weren't showing up.... Now I can see the PBS and CBS HD locals on it.

- I have a slingbox and the "Watch on the web" feature has never worked, just says "connecting..."

Oh and there were others, those were just the main one that I actually wanted to use and couldn't....


----------



## mfabel (Jan 3, 2008)

coldsteel said:


> Go download Adobe Player 9.


Is the a version for a BlackBerry? I didn't think they made it for a BB.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I've been using it for while and noticed that Resolving Conflicts is not easy remotely, much easier on the box itself. My old, only had it for 3 months, Series 2 TiVo did it automatically and flawlessly every time and that, which is foolish, I have always compare this feature to. Also it has reported false conflicts, they are on the web but not the box, and the UI only gives you a make or break and often wrong or broken (a blank selection box) selection to resolve it. Have also noticed that remotely set programs show up in the Schedule, but not on the EPG.

If this is different for any one else, I'd be curious to hear.

The look and operation is smooth and fast. I was impressed to "feel" how solid this is. And the "Grid" in "reverse", light on dark, would be a great look for the EPG and UI. But it looks like that that is being saved for the 922. 

. . . fb


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

Ahh nice. i don't have to change all my bookmark stuff. I've got it bookmarked at the beta location, and they moved that same URL to production.

So basically once activated you no longer have to use that awful dishnetwork.com website, you can go directly to the sling site and bookmark it directly.

https://dish.sling.com/


----------



## westphalia (May 9, 2009)

I get a small discount by having my Dish service through AT&T (in name only - AT&T doesn't provide any sort of service or portal). However, I can't register on Dish's site since it says I don't have a residential account so that means I'll never be able to use this feature, right? Any way around that?


----------



## echo6280 (Feb 21, 2004)

Question...I have my wireless router on the other side of my house. Is there anyway to get my VIP 622 to access the wireless router without have to hookup an ethernet cord (similar to the way my XBOX 360 does?) If not...is there another way to get the dish remote access to work without having to move the modem, router, etc. to my home theater room?


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

westphalia said:


> I get a small discount by having my Dish service through AT&T (in name only - AT&T doesn't provide any sort of service or portal). However, I can't register on Dish's site since it says I don't have a residential account so that means I'll never be able to use this feature, right? Any way around that?


Because you have a partnered account like that you have to register through dish.sling.com for the feature since you can't register your account at dishnetwork.com


----------



## brunnegd (Apr 8, 2007)

I have the same issue. How can my 622 work with my wireless network?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Vip receivers will work wirelessly if you set up an ethernet wireless bridge.


----------



## brunnegd (Apr 8, 2007)

echo6280 said:


> Question...I have my wireless router on the other side of my house. Is there anyway to get my VIP 622 to access the wireless router without have to hookup an ethernet cord (similar to the way my XBOX 360 does?) If not...is there another way to get the dish remote access to work without having to move the modem, router, etc. to my home theater room?


From the DISH online chat: We offer a Homeplug ethernet adapter for $29 (before shipping/taxes). You plug it into an electracal outlet and your router. It then communicates with the HD DVR through the electrical lines so that you're able to use the Remote Access. 
$39.84 after s&h and tax. :nono2:


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

brunnegd said:


> From the DISH online chat: We offer a Homeplug ethernet adapter for $29 (before shipping/taxes). You plug it into an electracal outlet and your router. It then communicates with the HD DVR through the electrical lines so that you're able to use the Remote Access.
> $39.84 after s&h and tax. :nono2:


What is the eye roll for? That is an accurate statement...


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

echo6280 said:


> Question...I have my wireless router on the other side of my house. Is there anyway to get my VIP 622 to access the wireless router without have to hookup an ethernet cord (similar to the way my XBOX 360 does?) If not...is there another way to get the dish remote access to work without having to move the modem, router, etc. to my home theater room?


Homeplug does work. I have both a 622 and 722 hooked up this way and confirmed last night that Remote Access works with a Homeplug device. You might be able to get one cheaper than through Dish but I believe the device needs to be Homeplug 1.0 compatible.


----------



## bigoldboy (Nov 6, 2007)

If you connect the pvr (i have a 622) to the network, does it contact DISH network mother ship? I am not too excited about them being able to access my device.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

bigoldboy said:


> If you connect the pvr (i have a 622) to the network, does it contact DISH network mother ship? I am not too excited about them being able to access my device.


All it contacts Dish for is to
A) - verify that you are connected, thus waiving the 2nd tuner access fee (if you would ordinarily be charged one)
and 
B) - report any PPV movies / events that you order via your remote.

Having the network does allow you to use the network feature they are talking about also.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

I bought a wireless bridge to pair with my wireless router (both D-link 802.11n gigabyte). It works great with my 722. Also my DVRPal and my PS3.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Jim5506 said:


> Vip receivers will work wirelessly if you set up an ethernet wireless bridge.


I did it successfully with my 722, but there is constant activity on the connection that was clogging up my network. If I connect a Cat5 cable the activity is sporadic. I hooked the bridge to a computer and the activity is not constant as it is with the 722. DISH has no clue why.

Anyone have any words of wisdom?

. . . fb


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

I will set this up in a few days... can't wait.

I have one ethernet cable in the back of the TV for my slingbox so I'll need to get a switch first.

I'll report back ^_^


----------



## Grampa67 (Mar 14, 2005)

Can the Homeplug ethernet adapter support 2 recievers?


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

Grampa67 said:


> Can the Homeplug ethernet adapter support 2 recievers?


Yes, I have both a 622 and 722 connected via a single Homeplug ethernet adapter with no problems including Remote Access. Some folks have reported problems because of the way their house's power has been wired related to circuit isolation. You might want to do a search on this forum or other satellite forum sites.


----------



## slh7d (Oct 9, 2006)

I know IE8 hasnt been realeased yet, but I can't scroll down the channel list using IE8 (version that comes with Windows 7). Firefox works fine.


----------



## satgeek550 (May 30, 2008)

Been a beta tester for a while now it is kinda cool, you can mess with who ever is currently watching the TV changing the channel on them but thats just me. If you have Locks set up dont teach your kids how to do this because they can hop on here change the channel and then watch whatever was blocked.


----------



## foto_dog57 (Nov 28, 2005)

Wow, I can now change channels wirelessly while hanging out on the deck. Sweet. Now if I could find an iPhone app that ties to this with volume control :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

slh7d said:


> I know IE8 hasnt been realeased yet, but I can't scroll down the channel list using IE8 (version that comes with Windows 7). Firefox works fine.


ie 8 is fully released and is no longer in beta


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

FastNOC said:


> ie 8 is fully released and is no longer in beta


The windows 7 version is not the release version.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

slh7d said:


> I know IE8 hasnt been realeased yet, but I can't scroll down the channel list using IE8 (version that comes with Windows 7). Firefox works fine.


Try running it in compatibility mode.


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

So I have a question. When i am setting up a recording for sports it still defaults to the 1 min before and 3 min after. With the RSN's I have to do on time and I like 60 min after in case of overtime. Do I have to change my preference every time I want to record sports? I don't see a way to change it on a 1 time basis.


----------



## jeffdb27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Does Logo HD have any HD content? I haven't seen any. Odd considering a lot of their content was in HD originally. Queer as Folk, to name one. Also they have some theatrical movies. A lot of the content is letterboxed, but not HD. The movie 'Threesome' was on recently and not only was it not in HD, it wasn't even letterboxed. Worthless!

Plus the content seems to be edited for content as well as chopped up to insert commercials. 

Jeff


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Microsoft is pushing out IE8 as an important update - it is in full release.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

Any idea if this works with the add-on EHD for the Vip211?


----------



## Lostinspace (Oct 25, 2007)

newsman said:


> Any idea if this works with the add-on EHD for the Vip211?


No.

From the press release quoted above:

DISH Network receivers eligible for the DISH Remote Access are: the ViP® 922 (when available), ViP® 722k, ViP® 722, ViP® 622 and ViP® 612 HD DVRs.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

rocatman said:


> Yes, I have both a 622 and 722 connected via a single Homeplug ethernet adapter with no problems including Remote Access. Some folks have reported problems because of the way their house's power has been wired related to circuit isolation. You might want to do a search on this forum or other satellite forum sites.


Also, some have reported problems if the receiver is plugged into a UPS or a non-Homeplug power strip.

YMMV.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

Lostinspace said:


> No.
> 
> From the press release quoted above:
> 
> DISH Network receivers eligible for the DISH Remote Access are: the ViP® 922 (when available), ViP® 722k, ViP® 722, ViP® 622 and ViP® 612 HD DVRs.


D'oh! Didn't read entirely through it. Thanks.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

If you're going to use the Homeplug and not connecting the DVR to the wall outlet - you need ensure that the device is Homeplug compatible. This means your UPS, a power strip, etc....


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

We have been using a Netgear wireless bridge for my kid's XBox for quite a while now. After reading all these posts I decided to go into the setup for my 722 and see if I had a connection. My 722 us plugged into a surge protector. I went into network setup and clicked on connect and it connected right away. What a surprise.


----------



## matt8200 (Apr 19, 2009)

One other way to connect. I have wifi and a laptop. I plugged a cross over cable (which I made myself from CAT5 cable I didn't need) into my laptop and into my ViP612 and then bridged my wifi connection with the wired connection. This is done in windows by opening the network connections window, highlighting both connections, right clicking and select bridge connections.


----------



## Bob Ketcham (Jan 2, 2006)

echo6280 said:


> Question...I have my wireless router on the other side of my house. Is there anyway to get my VIP 622 to access the wireless router without have to hookup an ethernet cord (similar to the way my XBOX 360 does?) If not...is there another way to get the dish remote access to work without having to move the modem, router, etc. to my home theater room?


I've had one of my VIP 622 DVRs connected to my home network wirelessly for several months using the Airlink AP431W Access Point in its client mode. It works fine and was straighforward to set up. Before Fry's ran out of stock they were going for around $20. I did it to get it to stop nagging me about a phone line in its new location and to try out Video On Demand.

I just discovered the remote access capability while reading the DBSTalk forums this evening. I'm traveling in North Carolina and was able to access my DVR in Texas on the first attempt, delete programs and schedule a movie to record tomorrow.

It appears to working really well - in fact it seems to be an easier way to review and clean up the existing recordings than using the DVR screens. I'll be adding my second DVR to the home network very soon.

It can be improved. For example, the preferences allow you to specify many likes and dislikes, but the channel like / dislike selections don't seem to allow you a way to eliminate porn or PPV listings from the programs shown.


----------



## Amon37 (Mar 5, 2007)

How to I connect to this using my iphone since dishes site has flash?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Amon37 said:


> How to I connect to this using my iphone since dishes site has flash?


Just go to the site, it detects an iPhone and serves up the content in a format friendly to the iPhone. Works great on my iPhone.


----------



## Amon37 (Mar 5, 2007)

Rob Glasser said:


> Just go to the site, it detects an iPhone and serves up the content in a format friendly to the iPhone. Works great on my iPhone.


Ok I must be missing something I go to www.dishnetwork.com and get all the flash symbols do I have to buy the 30 dollar app?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Amon37 said:


> Ok I must be missing something I go to www.dishnetwork.com and get all the flash symbols do I have to buy the 30 dollar app?


Sorry I assumed you were on the Remote Access site. Go to dish.sling.com. I think you'll need to setup your account via a regular browser first.


----------



## Amon37 (Mar 5, 2007)

Your right setting up the sling account on my pc first is what I was missing


----------



## matt8200 (Apr 19, 2009)

My OTA locals don't show up. I live in Columbus OH. Does anyone who lives in Columbus get them to show up or know why they aren't showing up?


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

Rob Glasser said:


> Just go to the site, it detects an iPhone and serves up the content in a format friendly to the iPhone. Works great on my iPhone.


Does anybody know if it will work with a BlackBerry Pearl? I can't seem to find a way to get to the dish/sling page on my Pearl.


----------



## tommychuck (May 21, 2009)

cdub998 said:


> So I have a question. When i am setting up a recording for sports it still defaults to the 1 min before and 3 min after. With the RSN's I have to do on time and I like 60 min after in case of overtime. Do I have to change my preference every time I want to record sports? I don't see a way to change it on a 1 time basis.


I have noticed this too. I found out the hard way the other night when the last five minutes of the Denver-LA game did not record. 

I called Dish to ask about it and the CSR was completely miffed as to what I was even talking about.

From now on, I will set up all sporting events from the receiver, not the online interface.


----------



## bradneal (Jul 26, 2008)

The iPhone interface would be ok in a pinch, but it takes forever to get to the higher channels (unless I am missing something).

I have the Gold 250 plus the HD package, which, with locals comes to 664 possible channels with all the duplications, PPV's, VOD, etc. However, the iPhone interface only displays 25 channels per page, which means that you have to load a new page to see the next 25 channels. Even with the best connection, to get to the higher channels will take a long time if you are simply trolling.

The UI does offer a search feature, which will get you to your destination quickly if you know the channel you want.

Although this may sound like a complaint, it's not. This is really, really, cool, and I am glad to be able to have this flexibility from my phone.

-Brad


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I have been a beta user for sometime, and have just loved it.
Only issue I have, and its not really a sling/dish issue is with HughesNet. 
Sat service just wont connect, can go to the local Starbucks, or even my iPhone, and have no issues, but when using the laptop, at Parents house with HughesNet, the Latency just wont let me attach, driving me crazy.


----------



## David-A (Feb 21, 2006)

bradneal said:


> The iPhone interface would be ok in a pinch, but it takes forever to get to the higher channels (unless I am missing something).


Does the iPhone version have the Genres, Sports, Networks, and Categories filters like the PC version? If so, perhaps you can arrange the channels you are interested in into groups of a page or two. If you are like me, I'm not even interested in glancing at what's on many channels.


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

I have mine hooked up to a wireless print server that has an eithernet connection.


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

So only the 922 will be able to be used as a SlingBox to watch programing on my computer when I'm away? When I first read about this a while back I thought the 622 was going to be able to do that.


----------



## David-A (Feb 21, 2006)

All current VIP DVR's need a Sling Box attached to your DVR to do that.


----------



## dcb0023 (Aug 30, 2007)

echo6280 said:


> Question...I have my wireless router on the other side of my house. Is there anyway to get my VIP 622 to access the wireless router without have to hookup an ethernet cord (similar to the way my XBOX 360 does?) If not...is there another way to get the dish remote access to work without having to move the modem, router, etc. to my home theater room?


The installation guide for the ethernet connection said you could only use wired ethernet or Lan-over-AC power wiring, and that wireless doesn't work. To make a long story short(er), I didn't want to run a cat-5 cable and the lan-over-AC power kit didn't work for me due to older house wiring.

I decided I knew more about wireless than the average joe, being an IT person, so I exchanged the AC kit for a wireless access point (WAP). This did not work either, but I determined why the manual said wireless wouldn't work... The dish reciever is set up as a DHCP client and will not accept a static address, and most WAPs are set up as static devices. The obvious, easy solution wouldn't work.

I ended up exchanging the WAP for a second router (I have two Linksys WRT-54Gs). My older router had already been reflashed with 3rd party firmware (DD-WRT) for extra functionality and security, including the capability to run the wireless interface as a WAP. This router is connected to the reciever, with the 4 port interface set up as a DHCP host so the reciever is happy. The wireless interface is set up as a WAP, using MAC address filtering so it only communicates with my second router and the two wireless laptops in the house. Everything is working fine.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

dcb0023 said:


> The installation guide for the ethernet connection said you could only use wired ethernet or Lan-over-AC power wiring, and that wireless doesn't work. To make a long story short(er), I didn't want to run a cat-5 cable and the lan-over-AC power kit didn't work for me due to older house wiring.
> 
> I decided I knew more about wireless than the average joe, being an IT person, so I exchanged the AC kit for a wireless access point (WAP). This did not work either, but I determined why the manual said wireless wouldn't work... The dish reciever is set up as a DHCP client and will not accept a static address, and most WAPs are set up as static devices. The obvious, easy solution wouldn't work.
> 
> I ended up exchanging the WAP for a second router (I have two Linksys WRT-54Gs). My older router had already been reflashed with 3rd party firmware (DD-WRT) for extra functionality and security, including the capability to run the wireless interface as a WAP. This router is connected to the reciever, with the 4 port interface set up as a DHCP host so the reciever is happy. The wireless interface is set up as a WAP, using MAC address filtering so it only communicates with my second router and the two wireless laptops in the house. Everything is working fine.


I had a hardwire connection to my 722, but wanted to go wireless and PowerLink gear has been wonky for me in the past. Not to say some of the newer gear, and I will be playing with it, is not good. Having been in the set up page for the connection and knew that, unfortunately, it was a DHCP and not static assignable connection, which I do for all my gear which allows me to lock in the IP address that it finally gets as an "IP Reservation". This mean that the 722, or piece of gear will always have that IP address and will not float or disconnect due to having to fish for a new address. The static address aspect did not bother me because all the wireless adapters/access points I use have many options, one being to set the incoming of the adapter to suit the router and then separately suit the connecting device.

So if you look for the right gear you will only need a wireless adapter/access point and not a second router.

My gear:Netgear WPN824v2 RangeMax 108Mbps Wireless Router
TRENDnet 108Mbps 11g TEW-450APB​now there are newer models from both vendors but these are doing the job quite well.

. . . fb


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

Am I missing something about the sling box stuff?

I went into preference and added my sling box ID to the DVR. The slingbox views fine using the sling play, and the Website controls the DVR just fine, but I'm not seeing any additional buttons or anything to make use of the slingbox in the website UI.

Specs:

Computer: Mac using Firefox
DVR: 722 
Sling Box Solo using Component


----------



## pghag1693 (Aug 20, 2009)

Any dates or information as to Dish Remote Access for the Vip211 units that have the DVR function via way of EHD?


----------



## AKwatcher (Sep 2, 2009)

I just upgraded to a ViP722k, but am unable to access "DISH remote access" from my computer. I verified (DVR diagnostics) that the DVR is connected to the internet, signed up at Sling, but when I "click here to access DISH remote access" from either the Sling or DISH sites, the process stops ... my receiver is listed with a "waiting for connection" message. Neither phone tech nor installer have a clue. Help?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

What kind of internet connection do you have? If you use Sat Service like HughesNet, there are latency issues.


----------



## AKwatcher (Sep 2, 2009)

GrumpyBear said:


> What kind of internet connection do you have? If you use Sat Service like HughesNet, there are latency issues.


I have a DSL connection, and am using an older Mac (slower); had the same problem on my husband's new Dell netbook (much faster ... but don't know the exact speed).


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

What kind of connection do you have between your DSL modem and the HDDVR?


----------



## AKwatcher (Sep 2, 2009)

coldsteel said:


> What kind of connection do you have between your DSL modem and the HDDVR?


I have a rather long (25' or so) ethernet cable running directly from the ActionTec router to the ethernet port in the back of my DVR. The wireless router has four ports, one of which is connected to my Mac and the other to the DVR. I disconnected the other computers for this experiment.


----------



## soaringhigh (Sep 11, 2009)

AKwatcher said:


> I just upgraded to a ViP722k, but am unable to access "DISH remote access" from my computer. I verified (DVR diagnostics) that the DVR is connected to the internet, signed up at Sling, but when I "click here to access DISH remote access" from either the Sling or DISH sites, the process stops ... my receiver is listed with a "waiting for connection" message. Neither phone tech nor installer have a clue. Help?


This is the same problem that we're having too. So don't feel alone. I signed up for the forum to see if anyone else had this problem and low and behold, tag your it.

Dish told me the same thing. One day remote access works them two weeks again. We check it everyday and have called numerous times. Last night they actually hung up on me. I wasn't being a butt head or anything I just want it to work. They say they don't have a answer.

I've called 18 times in two months. I got rid of the Direc seriesll that the Ipod touch 2g worked flawlessly with but got a new HD TV and wanted the two room one receiver option and bailed to go with Dish.

Please help me! They can't.


----------



## soaringhigh (Sep 11, 2009)

Well Dish sent out a Tech and when he reviewed the problem and tried resolving it as I had 1000 times, he admitted he was clueless about the problem. We did have a good laugh over the directions that we keep getting. We're told to go to the menu and click on the remote 1,6,1,9, that will take you to the broadband menu. Wrong, on the VIP722k there is no "9" it is a 8. I have had a person that I was talking to at Dish hang up on me for trying to explain that there is no 9. True story. Why can't they just tell me that they have some bugs in the new partnership with sling and apologize and say their working on it. No I'm to stupid to run a remote, it's all my fault. Not.

I hope they can fix this because I love being able to set up recordings on my Ipod touch 2g and my wife on her laptop while watching a program. It kinda irritates me to sit and watch my wife find things to record while In I'm in the mood to be watching something. My wife says that if Direc went back to their partnership with TIVO we'd go back to them in a heartbeat. It was so nice to be able to have the TIVO find and record things for us from our watching habits. Took most of the work out of recording programs.


----------

